# Its been some time but....i need a rant



## Hotbump

So today I checked the refrigerator and saw that I only had two eggs left :dohh: so i texted OH that we needed to go grocery shopping as we didnt have anything to eat if he could go saturday instead to go get his haircut. But the thing is that its 4pm he should be here by now but i think he went to get his haircut instead and Im starving and so are the kids :grr: Ugh im sooo mad right now his haricut could wait!!!


----------



## stephx

Could you not go to the store yourself? I dunno how America works but don't you have like corner shops and stuff everywhere? X


----------



## annawrigley

Could you eat something other than eggs? :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

All you have in the entire house is two eggs? How on earth do you not notice that...


----------



## Desi's_lost

Depends where you live, the closest thing to a 'corner store' for me is an actual grocery store, its five miles away and you wouldnt catch me dead there. lol


----------



## emmylou92

vinteenage said:


> All you have in the entire house is two eggs? How on earth do you not notice that...

tha really made me giggle.:haha:


----------



## FUB

There must be something else in your house other than eggs that you can make a meal of?


----------



## emmylou92

order a take away...or make an omlette(sp) you could share it to put you on till oh gets home


----------



## Hotbump

I can make some sandwiches but Jovanni and jr dont like them and today is the day we had to go grocery shopping and we do have a corner store but their is always a robbery going on in their so im scared of going


----------



## Hotbump

We had two eggs that was our lunch lol


----------



## emmylou92

this i what my eggs look like
 



Attached Files:







10058-HUNGRY_EGGS-Eggs_in_the_fridge_with_mean_faces.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## ShelbyLee

hahahah! funny!
=))))


----------



## bbyno1

Woah.Tell them to bring you some food back.


----------



## Hotbump

i ordered take out which i really didnt want to because we had take out yesterday


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Aw man :( men aye useless! x


----------



## bbyno1

Take out is better than nothing though:)


----------



## emmylou92

saves you cooking...we had take out a few days back gutted though..it had changed hands and the food had gone from pretty good to crp so i had to cook any way...just ment 2 lots of washing up :dohh:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

gota treat yaself now and again to a gourgeous greasy takeaway yum

nandos tomorrow for me  all i ever eat is junk :| woops x


----------



## emmylou92

but it tasts sooo good...my fav is KFC


----------



## EmziixBo0o

no never beat a nandos! u ever been?


----------



## emmylou92

Nope dont even know what it is x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Omg do they not have one by u? Do u like spicy food? U shud go! Yummy xx


----------



## amygwen

No offense, Cindy, but your OH sucks. You need to leave him (& I'm not just saying that from this thread but other threads and things you've said about him, he sounds like a dick to me!!!)


----------



## x__amour

Ah, yeah. What Amy said, definitely. :hugs:


----------



## Hotbump

I dont know I dont think I should break up with him because of a haircut yeah he was incredibly mean before but he has been taken anger management classes and has become a better person. I went off on him by txt and all he said was ok hun sorry im on my way home now...which he wouldnt of said before and yeah we have our arguments here and there but now we have learned how to fix them. I thought i was going to be mad when he came home but i wasnt :shrug: and he wasnt either eventhough i did sounded mad by phone i actually smiled when I saw his haircut because i liked it.


----------



## x__amour

... But... Cindy... It's not just the haircut... :nope:


----------



## Hotbump

i know what you mean shannon he was abusive he darn well knows that if he ever touches me ever again im leaving!!! i even have money saved up just incase


----------



## Hotbump

and i mean was as in the past not as in the present


----------



## Natasha2605

Yeah his haircut may be nice but he still left you and the kids with no food!How you managed to get down to two eggs before realising you had no food the kids like is beyond me. Glad they got a takeaway


----------



## amygwen

It's terrible he left you without food :nope: and then didn't let you know what he was doing when you're supposed to have gone grocery shopping. It's good he's taken anger management classes and I hope he isn't abusive anymore. But it's not fair that he left his kids without any food to eat. The fact that you only have sandwiches and eggs in the house is a bit worrisome.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Let me add some perspective, when things have been tight here before, having eggs and sandwiches (besides peanut butter and jelly, though there have been times when we just didnt have bread) was pretty nice. When you dont have a lot of money coming in, you dont have a lot of food coming in, thats just how it is. 
I think you guys are making a rather large deal out of it. From what Cindy has said before her OH works in A REAL JOB and helps with the children when he can. So he can be an idiot sometimes, there are few to none who arent.


----------



## stephx

I don't think they are making a big deal out of this, no-one has said 'he didn't go to the store- dump him' They have formed opinions of him based on his past actions and are going on those.

But yeah I do agree that this situation isn't a big deal, I mean, you're a SAHM, you must look in the fridge each day and you must of realised food was low? I don't get why it's your OHs responsibilty to make sure you have food in, in fact, I don't know any SAHM that would make they're OH get groceries after he has worked all day. 

X


----------



## stephx

And desi, she said her and the kids had already eaten the eggs for lunch. And it was nothing to do with being tight seeing as she got a takeaway which could have easily paid for more groceries


----------



## Char.due.jan

I think it's wrong to judge a relationship by what is written on an internet forum. But the problem is, you must feel pretty upset about it to write it in the first place. I think you need to sit down with your OH and try and talk things out with him, how you're feeling etc. Think of the situation flipped, you would be pretty pissed if you had a hair appointment booked for a while and at the last minute your OH, who stayed at home all week called for you to get groceries. Quite frankly I'd be fuming that you didn't realise and I'd tell you to get them yourself. 

It sounds like there's been a breakdown in communication here..


----------



## Desi's_lost

I've always been under the impression that their income was incredibly tight?


----------



## stephx

Desi's_lost said:


> I've always been under the impression that their income was incredibly tight?

Yeh same here, but with takeaway 2 nights in a row and haircuts, Money can't be too tight :shrug:


----------



## Hotbump

We dont pay for food we get food stamps and recently I havent been at home because Im looking for a job ive been going from interview to interview and working with my sister for now so no im not a sahm right now. Second his hair appointment wasnt booked which is why it could of waited. I have done the same and didnt get pissed off when I had to cancel a hair appointment which was booked unlike his...Thirdly I only had $20 left thursday we only spent $5 on take out and yesterday the takeout cost me $14 we get paid today. I have been working these past days later than OH, he usually gets home first and he had told me that he had cleaned the refrigerator when i got home thursday so I saw the carton of eggs and figured well since he said that he had cleaned the refrigerator than there must still have eggs since he didnt throw the carton away and I didnt bother looking because we had takeout until yesterday that i noticed that we had only 2 eggs. Im only a sahm some days some days im not my schedule its not a routine one sometimes i might get a call last minute for an interview sometimes my sister calls me to help her at her work.


----------



## annawrigley

I'm still confused, was there nothing else in the house but eggs? Having 2 eggs wouldn't be much of a big deal if there was other food, i don't know why so much emphasis is being put on the bloody eggs lol


----------



## Natasha2605

annawrigley said:


> I'm still confused, was there nothing else in the house but eggs? Having 2 eggs wouldn't be much of a big deal if there was other food, i don't know why so much emphasis is being put on the bloody eggs lol

Me too, I give up. Not even gonna say what I'm thinking about the eggs, hair cut and no food.


----------



## happydino

Why would you not notice you only have 2 eggs in? Why didnt you notice beforehand and think, wow better go and get some supplies? Why didnt you get the kids in their pram and go yourself? Why is your OH getting a haircut when you're broke? Why doesnt he just deal with unruly hair/you cut it for him? Why are you having takeaways when you're broke? Didnt you have anything? Milk to make omelettes, soup, beans, nothing?
Very confused.


----------



## Hotbump

We had take out on wendsday because we get paid friday.....we go grocery shopping every thursday. Im not going to the corner shop because their is either a roberry going on or a fight in there i have no car. Monday i made chicken with rice, tuesday i made soup, wendsday we had take out $5 no big deal...I had bread, ham and 2 eggs and chicken noodles, they dont like sandwiches. i made the chicken noodles for breakfast and the kids had the 2 eggs for lunch...his haircut was $15 and i guess he was impatient to wait another 2 days to get his haircut since he has been letting his hair grow for a month. I dont dare give him a haircut as I have already done that once and the results wasnt pretty. He had $20 i had $20 we get paid today so the takeout that we had wendsday wasnt a big deal. Hey believe it or not it happens i have seen it happen to other people it has even happen to my mom who is a very organized person yes i should of checked but i didnt it past cant do nothing about it now, :flower:


----------



## x__amour

Wait. So you literally only had TWO eggs? I'm so confused. :wacko:
As for the haircuts, why would you have to do it? He's a big boy, he can cut it himself! Instead of spending $15 for a haircut, he could go buy a haircutting kit! :shrug:


----------



## happydino

If you only had 2 eggs then they must have had an egg each for lunch. :Z A fried egg?
Noodles, a fried egg and takeout?
Get some tins in. Soup, beans.
Cant go wrong if you have eggs, beans and soup in.


----------



## Hotbump

he has a haircut kit but he wanted a desing and i was answering happy dino's question because she asked me why i didnt give him a haircut....yeah we only had two eggs i was at work on wendsday and he said he had already cleaned out the refrigerator so i thought when i saw the carton of eggs that we still had eggs never imagined that i only had two and didnt bother checking because we had takeout


----------



## Natasha2605

I don't think anybody understand the whole 2 eggs concept lol! Never mind, OP clearly isn't angry anymore, and she's happy with the situation and her OH.

Kinda pointless thread. Especially ranting about 2 eggs and a haircut then saying everything was alright! BTW , I wish takeouts were $5 here, isn't that like £3? Would save me a fortune lol!


----------



## Hotbump

happydino said:


> If you only had 2 eggs then they must have had an egg each for lunch. :Z A fried egg?
> Noodles, a fried egg and takeout?
> Get some tins in. Soup, beans.
> Cant go wrong if you have eggs, beans and soup in.

yes but we had lunch at 11am by 4pm they where hungry again and so was i we had breakfast at 8am...and we already went grocery shopping yesterday after he came from getting his haircut


----------



## happydino

Yeah I just didnt get the 2 egg concept. And I know right Natasha! Takeaway's here are 7 pound minimum.


----------



## Hotbump

i dont think it was pointless because at the time i was very upset i didnt know i wasnt going to be upset later on :shrug: and it this pizza that cost $5


----------



## bbyno1

Just for me & OH we spend like 12 pound on a takeaway usually lol.
Im wayy lost by this thread now. These two eggs have become very famous:haha:


----------



## Hotbump

yup they sure have :lol:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Is there any reason a person cant complain? geez, its like she'd ended up having to explain her whole life :wacko:


----------



## sarah0108

Im probably being picky but :blush: Id have used to the eggs for breakfast and noodles for lunch. Seems odd having chicken noodles at 8am x


----------



## happydino

Desi's_lost said:


> Is there any reason a person cant complain? geez, its like she'd ended up having to explain her whole life :wacko:

Hardly but sorry desi wont do it again desi. Sorry once again.


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> Im probably being picky but :blush: Id have used to the eggs for breakfast and noodles for lunch. Seems odd having chicken noodles at 8am x

*11am


----------



## sarah0108

Hotbump said:


> happydino said:
> 
> 
> If you only had 2 eggs then they must have had an egg each for lunch. :Z A fried egg?
> Noodles, a fried egg and takeout?
> Get some tins in. Soup, beans.
> Cant go wrong if you have eggs, beans and soup in.
> 
> yes but we had lunch at 11am by 4pm they where hungry again and so was i we had breakfast at 8am...and we already went grocery shopping yesterday after he came from getting his haircutClick to expand...




annawrigley said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Im probably being picky but :blush: Id have used to the eggs for breakfast and noodles for lunch. Seems odd having chicken noodles at 8am x
> 
> *11amClick to expand...

*wags finger*


----------



## annawrigley

Why are you wagging your finger?


----------



## sarah0108

Because you're wrong :smug:


ner ner im right you're wrong.


----------



## Desi's_lost

happydino said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Is there any reason a person cant complain? geez, its like she'd ended up having to explain her whole life :wacko:
> 
> Hardly but sorry desi wont do it again desi. Sorry once again.Click to expand...

thanks, i feel better now :thumbup:


----------



## Natasha2605

I just got a chinese for me and OH and that was £15! I wanna live in where OP does! Even when I was in Florida I'm sure we were about $10 for pizza! Granted, it tasted amaaazing!


----------



## sarah0108

Natasha the cheapest here is like 10 quid haha thats for bare minimal LOL


----------



## happydino

You can get a 16inch pizza here for 6 quid. Studentville!


----------



## FUB

Desi's_lost said:


> Is there any reason a person cant complain? geez, its like she'd ended up having to explain her whole life :wacko:

I think people are asking questions because it is quite confusing.. Personally I would notice if I had next to no food in, especially if I had to provide for two young children. :shrug: Where I live people usually have the basics like pasta, tinned food, frozen meat in 99% of the time.. Fair enough they do run out of things like bread and milk but thats because they are used a lot.. I think people are trying to find out if she only had two eggs among other things, or if she only had two eggs and nothing else.


----------



## happydino

FUB said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Is there any reason a person cant complain? geez, its like she'd ended up having to explain her whole life :wacko:
> 
> I think people are asking questions because it is quite confusing.. Personally I would notice if I had next to no food in, especially if I had to provide for two young children. :shrug: Where I live people usually have the basics like pasta, tinned food, frozen meat in 99% of the time.. Fair enough they do run out of things like bread and milk but thats because they are used a lot.. I think people are trying to find out if she only had two eggs among other things, or if she only had two eggs and nothing else.Click to expand...

Agreed I dont always have eggs in but I do always have tinned veg, a pasta sauce, pasta, rice, spaghetti, tinned fruit, frozen veg and random frozen things.
At the least I can rustle up a dodgy pasta dish.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Does it really matter though? I mean I know when i'm annoyed if people start asking my life story, its just gonna make me more annoyed. Shit happens, besides, pretty much any one that knows Cindy knows her kids are picky even if she did have 10 misc things, doesnt mean they would eat them.


----------



## sarah0108

happydino said:


> You can get a 16inch pizza here for 6 quid. Studentville!

:saywhat:

JEL!




FUB said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Is there any reason a person cant complain? geez, its like she'd ended up having to explain her whole life :wacko:
> 
> I think people are asking questions because it is quite confusing.. Personally I would notice if I had next to no food in, especially if I had to provide for two young children. :shrug: Where I live people usually have the basics like pasta, tinned food, frozen meat in 99% of the time.. Fair enough they do run out of things like bread and milk but thats because they are used a lot.. I think people are trying to find out if she only had two eggs among other things, or if she only had two eggs and nothing else.Click to expand...

Same here :haha: if all else fales, get pasta ;) though today i had a disaster and couldnt cook the pasta because my gas ran out :dohh:


----------



## happydino

Desi's_lost said:


> Does it really matter though? I mean I know when i'm annoyed if people start asking my life story, its just gonna make me more annoyed. Shit happens, besides, pretty much any one that knows Cindy knows her kids are picky even if she did have 10 misc things, doesnt mean they would eat them.

I dont think she's that offended, noone asked questions that were out of line. Why should we sympathise if we dont know what to be sympathetic about? And if her kids are picky then she should be more prepared if anything.
Lighten up desi. =/ Noone's even fighting here.


----------



## annawrigley

Hmmm RAINBOWS


----------



## happydino

annawrigley said:


> Hmmm RAINBOWS

GAY? FOR ME? Is this why you rejected loverboy? Is there a pelvic thrust emoticon?


----------



## shelx

Never seen such a long thread about 2 eggs lol


----------



## happydino

shelx said:


> Never seen such a long thread about 2 eggs lol

They're probably poo now. Let's talk about poo.
Yesterday, Robyn did like a hardish lump of poo. I picked up the nappy to bin and it ROLLED OUT.
I HAD TO PICK IT BACK UP.


----------



## FUB

happydino said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Does it really matter though? I mean I know when i'm annoyed if people start asking my life story, its just gonna make me more annoyed. Shit happens, besides, pretty much any one that knows Cindy knows her kids are picky even if she did have 10 misc things, doesnt mean they would eat them.
> 
> I dont think she's that offended, noone asked questions that were out of line. Why should we sympathise if we dont know what to be sympathetic about? *And if her kids are picky then she should be more prepared if anything.*Lighten up desi. =/ Noone's even fighting here.Click to expand...

Agree 100%.


----------



## bbyno1

No ones arguing this time.
I think Cindy is trying to explain her rant and we are all just abit lost. We are just trying to get the picture,well i am anyway lol.


----------



## happydino

What them two girls said


----------



## shelx

happydino said:


> shelx said:
> 
> 
> Never seen such a long thread about 2 eggs lol
> 
> They're probably poo now. Let's talk about poo.
> Yesterday, Robyn did like a hardish lump of poo. I picked up the nappy to bin and it ROLLED OUT.
> I HAD TO PICK IT BACK UP.Click to expand...

Lmao. Are you joking? Because this has happened once or twice hahaha. Mummy duties are lovely some times


----------



## emmylou92

wow....
When we were skint... i used to make really cheep meals like pasta dishes and one really nice thing we like sond a but rank but it isnt and that is student soup.

Its basically potatos cut up into different sizes (small medium and large) boild in chicken stock cubes instead of water with garlic and a little pepper then when the bigger supds are starting to cook add abit of pasta. Its okay we have it so we use up everything.


----------



## annawrigley

happydino said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm RAINBOWS
> 
> GAY? FOR ME? Is this why you rejected loverboy? Is there a pelvic thrust emoticon?Click to expand...

Rainbows = gay? I was just trying to be nice and friendly you see. I rejected no one! Except scary people


----------



## mayb_baby

*My Essentials *
Vegetable Oil
essential for frying and roasting.

Mustard
Serve with a roast dinner or spread on a sandwich 

Tomato Ketchup
Used on everything from chips to sunday dinners. It can also liven up Bolognese sauces or cottage pie, if you're out of tomato puree. 

Soy Sauce
This is essential for stir-fries and for adding a salty flavour to dressings and marinades. 

Salt and Pepper

Tomato Purée
Pizzas, pasta sauces, lasagne 

Butter 

Cheese

Eggs
Ommletts , frys etc. . . 

Milk
Tea, mash etc. . .

Onions
They add flavour and texture to all dishes

Garlic
Again, this is used in countless recipes and can liven up roast vegetables and pasta sauces, as well as being used to marinate chicken (olive oil, lemon juice and a chopped clove of garlic will transform a chicken breast).

*Potatoes*
Roast them, chip them, mash them or bake 

Rice (Blue Tilda)

Pasta

Dried Spices

I always Have chicken ALWAYS

Curry powder, dried chillies, turmeric and a mixed spice should be sufficient for basic recipes.


----------



## annawrigley

Thanks for that Nigella


----------



## princess_vix

I LIKE EGGS!
















End of.


----------



## happydino

shelx said:


> happydino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelx said:
> 
> 
> Never seen such a long thread about 2 eggs lol
> 
> They're probably poo now. Let's talk about poo.
> Yesterday, Robyn did like a hardish lump of poo. I picked up the nappy to bin and it ROLLED OUT.
> I HAD TO PICK IT BACK UP.Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao. Are you joking? Because this has happened once or twice hahaha. Mummy duties are lovely some timesClick to expand...


NO JOKE
Lol! I stared at it for a sec, this turd on my laminate like AHHHHH

Haha


----------



## FUB

Lorna, I love you :D


----------



## sarah0108

same <3 Lorna's DA BOMB


----------



## FUB

Lorna is doing online food shopping as we speak :rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

can she do mine while shes at it..?


----------



## Lydiarose

i cannot believe everyone is having a argument about EGGS :doh:

petty as hell.


----------



## Lydiarose

ETA i didnt read the whole thread sorry if ive "waded in" when things had calmed down :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Glad you've figured everything out, Cindy.


----------



## mayb_baby

Shopping takes forever


----------



## sarah0108

we arent arguing :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

Wasn't really an argument til people come in calling people petty ;) Just a bit of a weird situation people were trying to understand cos it is a bit weird and confusing


----------



## ~RedLily~

Who's up for takeaway now?

I'm terrible for saying there is nothing to eat when there is like 5 meals :lol:


----------



## happydino

Lydiarose said:


> i cannot believe everyone is having a argument about EGGS :doh:
> 
> petty as hell.

Dar be no argument :shrug:


----------



## amygwen

Lydiarose said:


> i cannot believe everyone is having a argument about EGGS :doh:
> 
> petty as hell.


:dohh:
No one's arguing about eggs. WTF?


----------



## Char.due.jan

It's never an argument until someone comes in saying 'why are you all arguingggg whinge whinge whinge' :dohh:


----------



## amygwen

Char.due.jan said:


> It's never an argument until someone comes in saying 'why are you all arguingggg whinge whinge whinge' :dohh:


I know! I'm not surprised either. She always seems to magically appear in threads here in teenage pregnancy when there seems to be all this 'pettiness' going on!


----------



## Desi's_lost

She did post right after that she didnt see that it had settled down...


----------



## Char.due.jan

amygwen said:


> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> It's never an argument until someone comes in saying 'why are you all arguingggg whinge whinge whinge' :dohh:
> 
> 
> I know! I'm not surprised either. She always seems to magically appear in threads here in teenage pregnancy when there seems to be all this 'pettiness' going on!Click to expand...

Yep there's another I can think of that does that too :dohh: x


----------



## amygwen

Desi, she should've read then LOL I always read threads through before I jump in and call people petty OR she could've edited her original post and changed what she wrote.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Fair enough, but still, does commenting on it do anything more than drag it out?


----------



## amygwen

EDIT

I won't be a bitch

:ignore:


----------



## Burchy314

amygwen said:


> EDIT
> 
> I won't be a bitch
> 
> :ignore:

Damn I wish I saw what was originally here. I hate when I miss things.


----------



## emmylou92

^^wss.

I always miss arguments on here. Though i do have a good giggle when i read through the post's. ever mind...means i pretty much stay out of trouble. 
:)


----------



## FUB

Aaaaaamy, why did you edit your post? Now I'll never know what it says :cry:
I hate the edit button! Hahaha ;)


----------



## lily123

This thread has made me LOL!
Especially reading it out loud to OH in your accents :rofl:

I might have an egg for lunch.


----------



## polo_princess

You all owe me 10 minutes of my life after reading that .. make them payable in alcohol please :thumbup:


----------



## Lydiarose

I dont post in here ussualy because of that reason ;)

I did actually edit my post girls.

:dohh:


----------



## amygwen

LOL sorry girls.
It was really mean, more like a vent rather then bitchiness. I deleted it right after I posted it. :D


----------



## Lydiarose

:thumbup::thumbup::shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

Lydiarose said:


> I dont post in here ussualy because of that reason ;)
> 
> I did actually edit my post girls.
> 
> :dohh:

That's the point though... You don't usually post in here unless you spy what you think is some drama


----------



## emmylou92

yeah ^wss


----------



## amygwen

exactly what Anna said. It's really irritating.

Lydiarose, it's sort of like you have this really sad overobsession with coming into teenage parenting and when you see a thread that has loads of replies/views, you decide to come in and you decide to call us petty. LOL then you see the thread has calmed down, but yet, you don't decide to change your post and revoke what you said. Fair enough you added another post by apologizing, but why not delete the petty comment? WEIRD.


----------



## x__amour

What both Anna and Amy said!


----------



## AirForceWife7

I haven't the slightest clue what is going on in this thread, lol .. but I must say it was entertaining that this started with two eggs :haha: I hope everything is okay, OP .. you seem to be doing better :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

I miss ALL the fun stuff.


----------



## Hotbump

Everyone happy now :rofl: and yes it says 5 dozens:haha:
 



Attached Files:







eggs.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## amygwen

LOL Cindy! :rofl:


----------



## Hotbump

at least im sure i have eggs now without having to check :haha:

EDIT: and yes i really did buy 5 dozen eggs! lmao


----------



## polo_princess

5 dozen eggs? Holy crap .. wouldnt it be cheaper to just buy a chicken? :lol:


----------



## Hotbump

I had chickens but my mom and dad use to wake up really early to kill them so i wouldnt see but I would always wake up and count them and find one missing and ended up crying anyways :(


----------



## MrsRabbit

I skipped the middle of the thread but was thinking a well stocked pantry could avoid having to call for take out. Even if I haven't been shopping in a month or more I could still make rice, canned veggies, have apple sauce and pudding cups, corn meal, pasta, flour, baking powder\soda, shortening, oil etc. You could make quick bread[biscuits or corn bread], boil noodles, make pancakes, make soup from canned veggies etc etc Not go hungry. 

I have an awesome egg\milk free pancake recipe


----------



## Natasha2605

LMAO What the hell are you gonna do with 60 eggs?!! Actually, get baking cakes!


----------



## mayb_baby

Anna and Amy I was aboout to type that :)


----------



## annawrigley

MrsRabbit said:


> I skipped the middle of the thread but was thinking a well stocked pantry could avoid having to call for take out. Even if I haven't been shopping in a month or more I could still make rice, canned veggies, have apple sauce and pudding cups, corn meal, pasta, flour, baking powder\soda, shortening, oil etc. You could make quick bread[biscuits or corn bread], boil noodles, make pancakes, make soup from canned veggies etc etc Not go hungry.
> 
> I have an awesome egg\milk free pancake recipe

Egg and milk free?! How on earth does that work?!


----------



## AriannasMama

Cindy, was that $5 pizza you got little caesers by chance? lol we get that now and then too.


----------



## x__amour

... That's a LOT of eggs... :shock:


----------



## Genna

mmmmmmm little ceasers AND I just bout 5 dozen eggs just the other day. I bake a LOT and we love eggs here.. so many things they can be used for :D

To the poster who commented about the pancake recipe, will you share it? I want to try it!!!

:flow:


----------



## Lydiarose

EDITED "was being a bitch"


----------



## Lydiarose

can i just add aswell why is someone always "weird,obsessed or spying" theres always so much "Ouu shes a fake,ouu shes weird" going on in teen parenting i dont get it? why do you think people are so obsessed with you all?

Obviously im defending myself here,and fyi i do post in here but on threads that DONT have many views because they get ignored!


----------



## bbyno1

I never get into debates & i have nothing against you what so ever. I have replied to quite a few of your posts else where on the forum but i have to agree with the other girls on this one. I rarely see you posting?Even on threads that 'don't have many views'? 

Do you just read through this section until something like this comes up & decide to have your say? Of course anyone can come in here & contribute but why only contribute to threads like these?Why not happy/positive ones too?


----------



## x__amour

When's the last time we've had a fake in Teen Parenting? Not for quite a while, actually.


----------



## amygwen

Lydiarose said:


> can i just add aswell why is someone always "weird,obsessed or spying" theres always so much "Ouu shes a fake,ouu shes weird" going on in teen parenting i dont get it? why do you think people are so obsessed with you all?
> 
> Obviously im defending myself here,and fyi i do post in here but on threads that DONT have many views because they get ignored!

No one thinks anyone's obsessed with us. I just said I think YOU're obsessed with starting arguments, joining in and ganging up against people. Mainly because you NEVER post in teenage parenting other then when you're going against the grain and trying to start arguments. And it wouldn't matter if you start debates IF you posted here often enough. I think that's why a lot of us feel like you're overobsessed with starting arguments. LOL and no wonder, you probably come over here to teenage parenting wanting to join in on an argument, and when there is none, you have no idea what to post on except for the threads that have no comments!

And my edit wasn't about you, so BYE


----------



## annawrigley

Whenever a fake is 'called', we're right. Hardly thinking everyone is obsessed with us :wacko: I'm pretty sure you're a teen/young mum as well so I'm not sure what makes you think you're so superior?


----------



## annawrigley

Message from a drunken Sarah:
Lydia is sexy. And Holly and I love Anna


----------



## Lydiarose

i dont think im Superior AT ALL!

and im far from the one that gangs up on people,thats a completely ridiculous thing to say!


Like i said i do post in here,but the immaturity sometimes really winds me up,and i hate seeing the same people picked out . . .:shrug:

Thanks for saying im sexy,whoever added that! :baby:


----------



## Lydiarose

sorry are only the "regular" posters aloud to post things in here then? :wacko:

Im sorry but being brutelly honest (NOT here for an argument!) some of you do get a thrill from picking people out and you know its true,i just wanted to know why really.

why is it okay for some of you to say whatever you like and its suddenly so hillarious all the inside jokes etc but then when someone else goes against YOUR grain its ohh shes obsessed shes spying on us and trying to cause arguments.

Sorry but it is like a playground and im sorry if you see me in that way (just come on here to start arguments) but i and alot of others feel if were not agreeing with what you all say/do then were fucked and pushed out basiclly.

ETA it is possible to have a discussion without it turning into a row :wink:


----------



## polo_princess

To be fair to the others Lydia, the thread had pretty much died off after requests from another moderator and then you came in and stirred it back up again, did you not read the entire thread? 

Ok certain posts directed to you may not have been worded so well, but things had resolved themselves and it was done and dusted, hence why people are a little annoyed and pulling you up on what you have said :dohh:

Lets just drop it please now ladies and keep it on the track it had finally gotten around to :thumbup:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

my eggs ;)
 



Attached Files:







funny-eggs-5.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lydiarose

polo_princess said:


> To be fair to the others Lydia, the thread had pretty much died off after requests from another moderator and then you came in and stirred it back up again, did you not read the entire thread?
> 
> Ok certain posts directed to you may not have been worded so well, but things had resolved themselves and it was done and dusted, hence why people are a little annoyed and pulling you up on what you have said :dohh:
> 
> Lets just drop it please now ladies and keep it on the track it had finally gotten around to :thumbup:

yeahh i shouldve read the whole thread before i replied! :thumbup:


----------



## FUB

My eggs are in here
 



Attached Files:







ovaries_cancer.jpg
File size: 74.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Oh dear what have i misse time for me to read!


----------



## polo_princess

Lydiarose said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> To be fair to the others Lydia, the thread had pretty much died off after requests from another moderator and then you came in and stirred it back up again, did you not read the entire thread?
> 
> Ok certain posts directed to you may not have been worded so well, but things had resolved themselves and it was done and dusted, hence why people are a little annoyed and pulling you up on what you have said :dohh:
> 
> Lets just drop it please now ladies and keep it on the track it had finally gotten around to :thumbup:
> 
> yeahh i shouldve read the whole thread before i replied! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:lol: nevermind


----------



## Lydiarose

:haha::haha:


----------



## Hotbump

already used one dozen of the eggs so now i only have 4 dozens :( lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Eggs make farts stink :)


----------



## Hotbump

how do you know? ^^ lol


----------



## bbyno1

OH eats 7 eggs for breakfast. They don't last long in here at all lol


----------



## mayb_baby

Lydiarose said:


> sorry are only the "regular" posters aloud to post things in here then? :wacko:

You are regular you comment on almost EVRY argument and always go agianst the majority or post stirring comments such as 'bullying, inside jokes, cliques and petty'



> Im sorry but being brutelly honest (NOT here for an argument!) some of you do get a thrill from picking people out and you know its true,i just wanted to know why really.

Being brutelly honest you are here for an argument it is the ONLY reason you come here, when is Cindy ever picked on or bullied on here I thought she was well liked:shrug: could you elaborate on who is picked on ??



> why is it okay for some of you to say whatever you like and its suddenly so hillarious all the inside jokes etc but then when someone else *goes against YOUR grain its ohh shes obsessed shes spying on us and trying to cause arguments*.

There is a thig called freedom of speech and there are alot of people who talk frequently outside of BnB so there are a lot on 'inside friendships' so yes it's a massive crime some of us have a bit of a laugh. :dohh:
You are clearly tring to start up the whole everyone else is left out rubbish due to the cliques. Sorry you are not as close to groups of people on here but thats you'r problem.
*Bold* That is you, you are ALWAYS against TP and do stir crap and never contribute to any of the no debate type threads EVER 



> Sorry but it is like a playground and im sorry if you see me in that way (just come on here to start arguments) but i and alot of others feel if were not agreeing with what you all say/do then were fucked and pushed out basiclly.

well if it really annoys you and you hate TP that much stay out or press ignore on the people you dislike if it bugs you that much. 



> [ETA it is possible to have a discussion without it turning into a row :wink:

 YES if you stop stupid comments calling us 'petty' etc. Do you go on Baby Club or GS and call them petty for arguing as they do there is barely any area of this fourm that there are NO debates or ARGUMENTS:dohh:


----------



## Lydiarose

how immature are you? Its my problem that im not in a close friendship group with you lot on here,no its my choice i have pleanty of lovely friends/peope im close to on and off this forum i,the sad fact of the matter is some of you on here are bullys to others who use this section . . . as the past few months have shown!

Like PP said . . . drop it maybe?

Fine if you want to carry this on PM me :thumbup:


----------



## Lydiarose

and no i dont go on baby club or GS and call people petty because there not petty.

You lot have shown that you clearly are at times,soz!


----------



## Char.due.jan

You say not to carry it on and then do the exact opposite of your own advice. 

Oh and when you want to add something to a post you've just written there's a handy little 'edit' button so you don't need to double post :flower:


----------



## Lydiarose

Thanks for the invaluable advice!


----------



## mayb_baby

Lydiarose said:


> how immature are you? Its my problem that im not in a close friendship group with you lot on here,no its my choice i have pleanty of lovely friends/peope im close to on and off this forum i,the sad fact of the matter is some of you on here are bullys to others who use this section . . . as the past few months have shown!
> 
> Like PP said . . . drop it maybe?
> 
> Fine if you want to carry this on PM me :thumbup:

Not immature at all, I talk to everyone on here most days you only come on this section for this shit! I never said with us I said with a group FYI.
NO ONE ON HERE IS A BULLY OR THEY WOULD HAVE BEEN DELETED !!!!


----------



## mayb_baby

Lydiarose said:


> and no i dont go on baby club or GS and call people petty because there not petty.
> 
> You lot have shown that you clearly are at times,soz!

Whatever THAN CLEAR OFF WERE PETTY THAN STAY OUT. My own opion you a shit stirer you love drama thats why your here calling us shit. You your a drama queen that seeks attention soz


----------



## Lydiarose

Whoaaaaaaaaaaaa someones got a temper!!!


----------



## mayb_baby

Lydiarose said:


> Thanks for the invaluable advice!

your not bitch at all LMAO


----------



## Lydiarose

No im not,unlike alot of you on here! you ahve areputation on this forum as being and im not holding myself back seeing as your completely rude and vile,immarture little bitches.


----------



## mayb_baby

Lydiarose said:


> Whoaaaaaaaaaaaa someones got a temper!!!

Yeah . . . . . OK Lydia LMAO cant handle brutal Honesty:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

Lydiarose said:


> No im not,unlike alot of you on here! you ahve areputation on this forum as being and im not holding myself back seeing as your completely rude and vile,immarture little bitches.

:dohh: 
MATURE:haha:


----------



## Lydiarose

here come the silly little jokes . . . har har har your so hillarious! :sleep:


----------



## mayb_baby

yeah jokes ................................................................. YOU


----------



## Char.due.jan

Seriously I think there's only one person that's immature on this thread. :dohh: why come in TP just to stir arguments? You never contribute anything else :dohh:


----------



## Lydiarose

how old are you 12?


----------



## Chris77

Ladies you've been told to drop it or take it to PM's.

Thread closed.


----------

